# Problems with running #302



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,
I,ve got a problem, the engine will only run in reverse, has new fingers, but old wires.
It used to run forward and backward. replaced some wires, 4 wire set-up. Could it be the wires because they are old? Running out of ideas. The headlight works now.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Check to be sure the new fingers are installed with the correct orientation -- offset fingers on top, center fingers on front or bottom. Be sure the fingers are actually contacting the drum on the copper faced area as needed. Push on each with a toothpick with power applied to see if one may not be touching. Bend slightly to fix. If all else fails, check wiring for correct installation.


----------

